# DAFV reagiert auf Spiegelartikel über Aal



## Naturliebhaber (23. Februar 2022)

Was der DAFV hier bzgl. des angeblich nicht gegebenen Gefahr des Aussterbens schreibt, ist schlicht haltlose Lobbyarbeit. Am Ende zählt, was die internationalen Organisationen hier auf wissenschaftlicher Basis feststellen: https://www.iucnredlist.org/species/60344/12353683

Der einzig wirksame Schutz des Aals wäre natürlich ein Fangverbot. Ich esse gern Aal und mein Verein investiert dieses Jahr wieder einen Tausender für Glasaal-Besatz, dem Bestandsschutz hilft aber nur ein Fangverbot. Dass das natürlich gegen die Interessen der Binnenfischer läuft, ist klar. 

Zitat: "Ein komplettes Fangverbot mit den erheblichen wirtschaftlichen und soziokulturellen Folgen auf Grundlage der unbelegten Annahme, ein Fangverbot würde sich positiv auf den Aalbestand auswirken, ist aus Sicht des DAFV nicht verhältnismäßig."

Selten solchen Blödsinn gelesen. Mit solchen Aussagen macht man sich nur unglaubwürdig.


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Februar 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> dass es für diese These keine wissenschaftlichen Belege gäbe.


Gibt es denn wissenschaftliche Belege für die These des DAFV, dass durch Fangverbote der Aalbestand noch stärker geschädigt würde als er es jetzt schon ist?

Dass z.B. die Menge an Glasaalen, die im Moment legal abgefischt und zum großen Teil  dem Fortplfanzungskreislauf entzogen wird dann durch illegale Fänge überkompensiert würde?

Dass bei Fangverboten die zunnehmende Menge an Blankaalen / Absteigern,  welche das Meer erreichen würden, dann trotzdem nicht zu mehr Fortpflanzung und Glasaalrückkehrern führen würden?

Sind das wissenschaftliche Tatsachen oder eher unbewiesene Theorien?


Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Es sind aber die Fischereiminister der EU-Mitgliedsstaaten, die dabei das letzte Wort haben. Deshalb gilt es, diese davon zu überzeugen, sich mit der komplexen Thematik intensiv auseinander zu setzen.



Da stimme ich zu.  Ob die sich dabei auf die Pressemeldung des DAFV verlassen oder doch eher Fischereiwissenschaftler zu Rate ziehen, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Februar 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Gibt es denn wissenschaftliche Belege für die These des DAFV, dass durch Fangverbote der Aalbestand noch stärker geschädigt würde als er es jetzt schon ist?
> 
> Dass z.B. die Menge an Glasaalen, die im Moment legal abgefischt und zum großen Teil  dem Fortplfanzungskreislauf entzogen wird dann durch illegale Fänge überkompensiert würde?
> 
> ...



Es gibt keine Belege. Das ist einfach Unsinn seitens des DAFV, der hier verbreitet wird. Dieser Quatsch macht mich fast wütend. Kompletter, unwissenschaftlicher Blödsinn. Der Spiegel-Artikel hat in allen Aspekten Recht. Ich werde auch dieses Jahr wieder meine Aale räuchern, wenn der Rest im Land beim Schutz des Aals nicht mit zieht, aber wenn das so weiter geht, hat der Aal bald fertig. Nur Dummköpfe oder Ignoranten argumentieren da noch dagegen. DAFV halt.


----------



## tibulski (24. Februar 2022)

Hallo Naturliebhaber,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Was der DAFV hier bzgl. des angeblich nicht gegebenen Gefahr des Aussterbens schreibt, ist schlicht haltlose Lobbyarbeit. Am Ende zählt, was die internationalen Organisationen hier auf wissenschaftlicher Basis feststellen: https://www.iucnredlist.org/species/60344/12353683



Ist das so. In deinem Link steht nur eine Skala auf dem der Aal als "Critical endangered" umkreist ist, keine weiteren Belege oder wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse. Die Einordnung der IUCN  ist uns wohl bekannt, aber eine einzelne Skala wird dem Thema aus unserer Sicht nicht gerecht.

Wir haben in unserer original Veröffentlichung ja einige wissenschaftliche Studien zitiert. Die sind leider in der Veröffentlichung hier nicht drin. Gerne mal im Original nachlesen: https://dafv.de/projekte/europaarbe...e-aalalarm-21-februar-2022-auf-spiegel-online

Ein Fangverbot würde wohl auch die umfangreichen und flächendeckenden Besatzmaßnahmen der Angler in Deutschland schlagartig zum erliegen bringen und damit würden wir weite Teile der natürlichen Aufwuchshabitate de facto aufgeben (zur Erinnerung der Aal wächst im wesentlichen in den Flüssen mitteleuropas auf und ist denkbar schlecht gebaut um eine Wasserkrtaftturbinen zu überwinden), da die Aale sie selbst nicht mehr erreichen können. Im Grunde würden wir alle deutschen Flüsse oberhalb der ersten Anlagen langfristig wohl weitgehend Aalfrei machen. Der flächendeckende Besatz und auch deren private Finanzierung durch Angler in Deutschland ist da wohl auch eine Besonderheit.

Das wäre aus unserer Sicht ein Offenbarungseid und würde den Wasserkraftbetreibern wohl Vorschub geben noch mehr Anlagen in Betrieb zu nehmen und damit wäre das Thema vielleicht auch für immer gegessen. Wenn die Fische in den Flüssen weg sind, gibt es ja auch keine Schäden mehr in den Turbinen. Ich denke wir sollten hier nicht die Realitäten von Ursache und Wirkung nicht auf den Kopf stellen. Die Bestände sind ganz sicher nicht soweit zurückgegangen weil Angler Aale geangelt haben.

Dazu haben wir uns im Ministerium natürlich für die Schonzeit zu Zeiten der Abwanderung von Blankaalen stark gemacht (betrifft natürlich im wesentlichen eher die Berufsfischerei). Wir fordern auch seit langem eine zeitweise Abschaltung der Wasserkraftanlagen in Zeiten der Aalwanderungen. Da gibt es ja mittlerweile Systeme um die Zeiten von Aalwanderungen zu identifizieren. Was beim Milan und der Windkraft schon lange geht, sollte auch bei den Fischen und der Wasserkraft möglich sein. Gibt es auch schon bei einigen wenigen Wasserkraftbetereibern, aber leider nur an wenigen ausgewählten Standorten.

Wir hatten da auch schon einen Beitrag bei der Bildzeitung lanziert: 




Ohne Süßwasserhabitat auch keine Aalpopulation, da wird es auch nichts nützen, wenn die Angler in einem Anflug von Aktionismus ein Fangverbot übergeholfen bekommen. Angelverbote sind einfach zu fordern und einfach umzusetzen, Wasserkraftwerke nachzurüsten oder abzubauen ist deutlich schwieriger. Den Schutzstatus der überschützten Kormorane aufzuheben spielt in der selben Liga.

Wir sind immer das erste und einfachste Opfer, das sieht man ja auch bei den Naturschutzgebietsverordnungen der Ostsee, man hat die Gebiete ausgewiesen und bis heute ist die einzige Schutzmaßnahme ein Angelverbot. Schleppnetzfischerei, militärische Übungen, Verlegen von Pipelines, Berufsschiffahrt mit Megatankern und Frezeitschiffahrt - nach wie vor alles kein Problem. Aber wenn du da mit deinem Schlauchboot reinfährst und einen Köder runterlässt, hast du ein Problem.
Da haben die ehemalige Umweltministerin Barabara Hendricks und ihr Staatssekretär Jochen Flachsbarth (ehemlas NABU) uns am letzen Tag ihrer Amtszeit ordentlicht verarscht bzw. betrogen. Hier gerne noch mal zum nachlesen: https://www.dafv.de/referate/aktuel...endricks-und-das-verloren-gegangene-vertrauen

Für uns überwiegt der Nutzen durch die umfangreichen Besatzmaßnahmen beim Aal mit dem Preis einer gewissen fischereilichen Sterblichkeit durch das Angeln. Da kann man anderer Meinung sein.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nur Dummköpfe oder Ignoranten argumentieren da noch dagegen. DAFV halt.



Finde ich unter der Gürtellinie. Ich bin in vielen Punkten nicht deiner Meinung, aber respektiere deine Meinung ... 

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Februar 2022)

tibulski schrieb:


> Ein Fangverbot würde wohl auch die umfangreichen und flächendeckenden Besatzmaßnahmen der Angler in Deutschland schlagartig zum erliegen bringen und damit würden wir weite Teile der natürlichen Aufwuchshabitate de facto aufgeben (zur Erinnerung der Aal wächst im wesentlichen in den Flüssen mitteleuropas auf und ist denkbar schlecht gebaut um eine Wasserkrtaftturbinen zu überwinden), da die Aale sie selbst nicht mehr erreichen können. Im Grunde würden wir alle deutschen Flüsse oberhalb der ersten Anlagen langfristig wohl weitgehend Aalfrei machen. Der flächendeckende Besatz und auch deren private Finanzierung durch Angler in Deutschland ist da wohl auch eine Besonderheit.
> 
> Das wäre aus unserer Sicht ein Offenbarungseid und würde den Wasserkraftbetreibern wohl Vorschub geben noch mehr Anlagen in Betrieb zu nehmen und damit wäre das Thema auch für immer gegessen. Wenn die Fische in den Flüssen weg sind, gibt es ja auch keine Schäden mehr in den Turbinen. Ich denke wir sollten hier nicht die Realitäten von Ursache und Wirkung nicht auf den Kopf stellen. Die Bestände sind ganz sicher nicht soweit zurückgegangen weil Angler Aale geangelt haben.



Thema Besatz: Ich habe mit mehreren Biologen über das Thema Aalbesatz gesprochen. Einhellige Meinung: Im Prinzip erreicht heute kein einziger südlich von Berlin besetzter Glasaal mehr sein Laichgebiet. Die Gründe sind bekannt. Der Glasaalbesatz hier in Bayern dient einzig dem Entnahmezweck. Das muss man einfach mal festhalten.

Die Argumentation, dass wir den Aal als Vehikel zur Bekämpfung der Wasserkraft brauchen, ist abenteuerlich. Der Aal ist Leidtragender, aber viele andere Fische genauso, vom generellen Einfluss der Wasserkraft auf das Ökosystem gar nicht zu sprechen. 

Man muss heute rational zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass dem Aal am meisten geholfen ist, wenn gar kein Besatz mehr durchführt wird, das Aussterben im Süden Deutschlands in Kauf genommen und die Art komplett unter Schutz gestellt wird. So sieht das jedenfalls die Wissenschaft.

Dass solche Erkenntnisse den Interessen der Binnenfischer (die Angler und ihre Verbände werden zur Kenntnis genommen, spielen aber keine Rolle) zuwider laufen, liegt auf der Hand. 

Wir haben die gleiche Diskussion wie beim Dorsch: Der Bestand sinkt, man stellt die Wissenschaft in Frage und will weitermachen, so lange es geht. Womit wir wieder beim Thema Dummköpfe und Ignoranten wären.


----------



## tibulski (24. Februar 2022)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Thema Besatz: Ich habe mit mehreren Biologen über das Thema Aalbesatz gesprochen. Einhellige Meinung: Im Prinzip erreicht heute kein einziger südlich von Berlin besetzter Glasaal mehr sein Laichgebiet. Die Gründe sind bekannt. Der Glasaalbesatz hier in Bayern dient einzig dem Entnahmezweck. Das muss man einfach mal festhalten.



Weiss nicht mit welchen Biologen du gesprochen hast (vielleicht kannst du da mal eine Quelle benennen), aber das halte ich eher für eine abenteurerliche Meinung und ist sicher nicht die einhellige Meinung der Wissenschaft. In Bayern sollte in den meisten Flüssen eh kein Aalbesatz stattfinden, da sie zum Donaueinzugsgebiet gehören und über das schwarze Meer kaum oder gar nicht zum Reproduktionserfolg beitragen. Dazu in keinen Gewässern in denen die Abwanderung für Aal nicht möglich ist. Das unterstützen weder wir, noch die Fischereibehörden. Die Donau mit ihren Zuflüssen ist auch nicht Teil der Aal-Managementpläne. Die Aal-Managementpläne der EU werden ja auch wissenschaftlich begleitet.

Ich kann dir auch noch das Interview von uns zur Lektüre empfehlen: https://www.dafv.de/projekte/europa...ichsleiter-fuer-europaarbeit-und-wissenschaft



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Argumentation, dass wir den Aal als Vehikel zur Bekämpfung der Wasserkraft brauchen, ist abenteuerlich. Der Aal ist Leidtragender, aber viele andere Fische genauso, vom generellen Einfluss der Wasserkraft auf das Ökosystem gar nicht zu sprechen.



Das habe ich nicht gesagt. Aber wenn wir argumentieren es kommt ja kein Aal mehr im Meer an, da sie vorher alle in den Turbinen zerhäckselt werden. Dann kann die Logik nicht sein, Aale aus ihrem angestammten Lebensräumen fernzuhalten, sondern dann sollten wir darüber nachdenken was wir aus unseren Flüssen gemacht haben. Um das zu überbrücken gibt es ja an vielen Flüssen durch Angler zahlreiche Initiativen, den so genannten "Aaltaxis".



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Man muss heute rational zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass dem Aal am meisten geholfen ist, wenn gar kein Besatz mehr durchführt wird, das Aussterben im Süden Deutschlands in Kauf genommen und die Art komplett unter Schutz gestellt wird. So sieht das jedenfalls die Wissenschaft.



So sieht es die Wissenschaft nicht. Zumindest längst nicht einhellig. Das ist deine Meinung und die Meinung vom Lehrstuhl Hanel (Thünen), die ja auch das Interview im Spiegel gegeben haben. Das Institut für Binnenfischerei (Sacrow Institut Postdam) weite Teile der Politik und die EU sieht das anders. Die bestehenden Aal-Managementpläne der EU sehen den Besatz ausdrücklich vor.

Wir haben beim Dorsch eine ganz andere Situation mit ganz anderen Rahmenbedingungen und wir stellen weder die Wissenschaft in Frage noch sind wir grundsätzlich gegen Fangbeschränkungen für Angler wenn diese unter Abwägung aller Parameter Sinn ergeben. Der DAFV war nachweislich von anfang an bereit den Dorschbeständen mit der Einführung von "bag-limits" und unserer Forderung nach einer generellen Schonzeit zu helfen.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Februar 2022)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Weiss nicht mit welchen Biologen du gesprochen hast (vielleicht kannst du da mal eine Quelle benennen), aber das halte ich eher für eine abenteurerliche Meinung und ist sicher nicht die einhellige Meinung der Wissenschaft. In Bayern sollte in den meisten Flüssen eh kein Aalbesatz stattfinden, da sie zum Donaueinzugsgebiet gehören und über das schwarze Meer kaum oder gar nicht zum Reproduktionserfolg beitragen. Dazu in keinen Gewässern in denen die Abwanderung für Aal nicht möglich ist. Das unterstützen weder wir, noch die Fischereibehörden. Die Donau mit ihren Zuflüssen ist auch nicht Teil der Aal-Managementpläne. Die Aal-Managementpläne der EU werden ja auch wissenschaftlich begleitet.



Ich rede von Biologen des Landesfischereiverbands Bayern.
Bzgl. der Flüsse mit Aalbesatz: Hier geht es um die Flüsse des Maineinzugsgebiets. Das sind z.B. in Franken Rednitz, Regnitz, Schwabach, Zenn, Ebrach, ... Ist ne ziemlich große Anzahl. Dort wird Glasaalbesatz mit 50% vom Verband gefördert. Müssten die Vereine 100% zahlen, würde niemand besetzen. So kam es voriges Jahr, als die Preise durch die Decke gingen. Glasaalbesatz: exakt Null.



tibulski schrieb:


> Das habe ich nicht gesagt. Aber wenn wir argumentieren es kommt ja kein Aal mehr im Meer an, da sie vorher alle in den Turbinen zerhäckselt werden. Dann kann die Logik nicht sein, Aale aus ihrem angestammten Lebensräumen fernzuhalten, sondern dann sollten wir darüber nachdenken was wir aus unseren Flüssen gemacht haben. Um das zu überbrücken gibt es ja an vielen Flüssen durch Angler zahlreiche Initiativen, den so genannten "Aaltaxis".



Einer meiner Verpächter baut gerade, mit großzügiger Förderung des Freistaats, seine Wasserkraftanlage von 2 auf 4 Turbinen aus. Dazu wird z.B. das Wasser im Fluss über 6-8 Monate um 1,5 Meter abgesenkt. Alles genehmigt. Die Aussage von Söder, dass Bayern statt auf Windkraft mehr auf Wasserkraft setzt, hatte ich hier ja kürzlich verlinkt. Ich bin da eher emotionsloser Analyst und stelle fest, dass sich bzgl. Durchgängigkeit unserer Gewässer absehbar nichts zum Besseren ändern wird. Das wird hier nichts mehr mit Aal.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Februar 2022)

tibulski schrieb:


> Wir haben beim Dorsch eine ganz andere Situation mit ganz anderen Rahmenbedingungen und wir stellen weder die Wissenschaft in Frage noch sind wir grundsätzlich gegen Fangbeschränkungen für Angler wenn diese unter Abwägung aller Parameter Sinn ergeben. Der DAFV war nachweislich von anfang an bereit den Dorschbeständen mit der Einführung von "bag-limits" und unserer Forderung nach einer generellen Schonzeit zu helfen.



Da gilt meine Kritik auch nicht dem DAFV, sondern den Leuten, die ein Festhalten an großzügigen Entnahmerahmen für den kommerzielle Fischfang propagiert haben. In vielen Binnengewässern ist der Aal der Fisch, mit dem sich die Binnenfischer über Wasser halten. Wir er gesperrt, geht in der Binnenfischerei das Licht aus. Also versucht man, das tote Pferd noch möglichst lange zu reiten. Nach mir die Sintflut.


----------



## MarkusZ (24. Februar 2022)

tibulski schrieb:


> Angelverbote sind einfach zu fordern


Ich dachte es geht um komplette Fangstopps, auch für Berufsfischer und Glasaalfang?



tibulski schrieb:


> die umfangreichen und flächendeckenden Besatzmaßnahmen der Angler in Deutschland s


Die Glasaale werden m.W. ja in Portugal, Spanien und Frankreich abgefischt und dann flächendeckend in ganz Deutschland besetzt.

Wäre es nicht sinnvoller Aale nur dort zu besetzen, wo auch ein größerer Teil noch eine faire Chance hat das Meer zu erreichen?

Zumindest bis der Bestand wieder ein stabiles Niveau erreicht hat?

Besatz in Gewässer wo bis zum Meer bis zu 50 WKA-Turbinen  lauern oder in künstliche Gewässer wie Kanäle, Talsperren oder gar geschlossene Gewässer  erscheint mir da nicht unbedingt bestandsfördernd.

Da Wasserkraft die einzige regenerative Art der Stromerzeugung ist, die dauerhaft, gleichmäßig und planbar Strom liefert, dürfte das mit dem Abschalten zur Aalwanderung  beim Umbau der Energieversorgung vermutlich gar nicht so leicht werden.  Obwohl es aus Artenschutzgründen natürlich schon wünschenswert wäre.

Ich habe aber schon den Eindruck, dass momentan dder politische Wille dem Klimaschutz Vorrang gibt.

Schnell wird das mit dem aalfreundlichen Umbau der Gewässer auch nicht gehen.

Ein Fangstopp oder Fangbegrenzung wäre da halt ein einfaches und schnell wirkendes Mittel.

Bisher wird der Aalbestand ja durch Berufsfischer + Freizeitfischer + Fressfeinde + Wilderer + Umwelteinflüsse  dezimiert.

Als Laie denkt man schon , dass der Wegfall der BF + FF-Fänge schon deutlich mehr Aalen die Rückkehr ins Meer ermöglichen würde.

Laut DAFV soll aber genau das Gegenteil der Fall sein.  Ob es für diese These auch Belege gibt?

Wünschenswert wäre aber sicherlich, wenn bei allen negativen Einflussfaktoren Maßnahmen stattfänden.

Gar nichts tun, wird dem Bestand aber auch nichts nützen.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Februar 2022)

Hallo,


Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Diese positiven Tendenzen und Entwicklungen sind die Folge der weitreichenden Schutzmaßnahmen durch die EU-Aalverordnung



Das wurde in dieser Verbandsmeldung noch nicht so positiv dargestellt.

Glasaal Vorkommen 2020 weiterhin besorgniserregend



tibulski schrieb:


> Die bestehenden Aal-Managementpläne der EU sehen den Besatz ausdrücklich vor.


Aber vermutlich nur in geeignete Gewässer  und auch auch einigermaßen gerecht auf die EU-Länder verteilt?

Wenn in DE flächendeckend besetzt wird, bleibt vermutlich für andere Länder nicht mehr so viel übrig, wie bei gezielten Besatzmaßnahmen nur in besonders geeignete Gewässer ?


----------



## rheinfischer70 (24. Februar 2022)

Ich kenne genügend Talsperren und Flüsse voller Wasserkraftwerke, die durch uns Angler bzw. Bewirtschafter mit Aalen besetzt werden. Für mich ist das Egoismus pur, weil kein Aal eine Chance auf Fortpflanzung hat.
Wenn der Aal noch in Massen vorkommen würde, wäre das ja ethisch noch vertretbar, aber bei Bedrohungslage? Es ärgert mich auch, wenn Welsangler Aale als Köder verwenden, wo es doch genug alternative Köderfische gibt, die nicht bedroht sind.


----------



## tibulski (25. Februar 2022)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich rede von Biologen des Landesfischereiverbands Bayern.
> Bzgl. der Flüsse mit Aalbesatz: Hier geht es um die Flüsse des Maineinzugsgebiets. Das sind z.B. in Franken Rednitz, Regnitz, Schwabach, Zenn, Ebrach, ... Ist ne ziemlich große Anzahl. Dort wird Glasaalbesatz mit 50% vom Verband gefördert. Müssten die Vereine 100% zahlen, würde niemand besetzen. So kam es voriges Jahr, als die Preise durch die Decke gingen. Glasaalbesatz: exakt Null.



Bayern ist in Deutschland sicher nicht gerade das Kompetenzgebiet für den Aal. Die bayerische Fischreibehörde hat uns vor einigen Monaten auch angeschrieben und gefragt wie wir als DAFV zu Aalbesatz im Donaueinzugsgebiet stehen und wir haben klar gesagt, dass wir das ablehen. Das sind reine Wirtschaftsgüter für die Berufsfischerei, die keinerlei Beitrag zur Reproduktion leisten. Du solltest dich vielleicht mal mit Biologen aus Niedersachsen oder Schleswig-Holstein über generelle Fangverbote und ein Aufgabe der EU-weiten Aal-Managementpläne unterhalten. Die Aussage bayerischer Biologen, dass südlich von Berlin kein Aal mehr den Weg ins Meer finden würde, ist sicher abenteuerlich.

Der Landesverband in Niedersachsen betreibt ja nach wie vor eine wissenschaftlich begleitete Aalbrutfangstation. Man wird es kaum glauben, aber auch in Deutschland kommen immer noch Glasaale an und da werden in der Saison täglich (ehrenamtlich) die Fänge erfasst und an den Tideschleusen oberhalb wieder ausgesetzt.















fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn in DE flächendeckend besetzt wird, bleibt vermutlich für andere Länder nicht mehr so viel übrig, wie bei gezielten Besatzmaßnahmen nur in besonders geeignete Gewässer ?



Es kommen immer noch unzählige Galsaale vor Euopas Küsten an. Da herrscht sicher kein Mangel an Besatzmaterial, eher ein Glaubenskrieg in wie weit das letzendlich auch zum Reproduktionserfolg beiträgt. In Frankreich wird bis heute auch immer noch fleissig Glasaal verzehrt. Und in Fernost, halt nur illegal.








MarkusZ schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht sinnvoller Aale nur dort zu besetzen, wo auch ein größerer Teil noch eine faire Chance hat das Meer zu erreichen?




Das ist das Ziel und Vorgabe der EU-weiten Aal-Managementpläne.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## rippi (25. Februar 2022)

Ich bin Pro Aalbesatz in französischen Untertassen und Suppenbechern, aber gegen Aalbesatz in Bayern! Kulinarisch sicherlich ein Profit für die Anglerschaft.


----------



## fishhawk (26. Februar 2022)

Hallo,


tibulski schrieb:


> Da herrscht sicher kein Mangel an Besatzmaterial, eher ein Glaubenskrieg in wie weit das letzendlich auch zum Reproduktionserfolg beiträgt.


Ihr werft ja den Kritikern vor keine belegbaren Erkenntnisse zu haben.

Wie sieht es bei Euch da aus.  Könnt Ihr konkrete Zahlen liefern?

Also z.B. wieviel Prozent der zu Besatzzwecken gefangen Glasaale z.B. in deutschen Gewässern landen?  Und wie viel davon dann letztendlich auch wieder die Sargassosee erreichen?



tibulski schrieb:


> Biologen aus Niedersachsen oder Schleswig-Holstein


Das sind Bundesländer, die direkt am Meer liegen.

Niedersachsen und SWH würde ich jetzt aber nicht als flächendeckend für das Bundesgebiet bezeichnen.  Wird dort auch nur in Gewässer besetzt, wo die Aale auch eine gute Chance haben,  lebend , unverletzt und fit genug das Meer zu erreichen?

Ich meine mich z.B. an Kritik zu Aalbesatz in der Schlei zu erinnern.

Haben die Biologen aus Niedersachsen und SWH da konkrete Zahlen, wie sich der Besatz dort auf die Reproduktionschancen auswirkt?



tibulski schrieb:


> Die Aussage bayerischer Biologen, dass südlich von Berlin kein Aal mehr den Weg ins Meer finden würde, ist sicher abenteuerlich.


Ist sicherlich etwas drastisch formuliert, aber soll im Kern wohl aussagen, dass Aalbesatz dort nicht zur Stützung der Fortpflanzungsfähigkeit beiträgt.

Es wurde ja m.W. in verschiedenen Bundesländern und Gewässersystemen  schon mit besenderten Aalen experimentiert.  Die ersten Ergebnisse klangen da nicht sehr ermutigend.

Habt Ihr da mittlerweile bessere Zahlen?

Laut Aal-Management sollen ja mind. 40% der Blankaale das Meer erreichen.

Können eure Biologen das für die Mehrzahl der  Gewässer im südlichen und östlichen Teil Deutschlands bestätigen?


----------



## thanatos (26. Februar 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Laut Aal-Management sollen ja mind. 40% der Blankaale das Meer erreichen.


wer´s glaubt - ich gehöre nicht dazu . ( die Nacht der langen Messer - Bericht über den Blankaalfang in der Weser.
Im Fernsehen gesendet )
die Abwanderungszeiten sind doch sicher bekannt sollte man da nicht ein generelles Entnahmeverbot der Blankaale
für die kommerzielle Fischerei erlassen ? Die Aale sind ja auch ohne große Mühe zu erkennen -
sie schauen einen mit bedeutend größeren Augen an - da Kontrollen veranlassen und drastische 
Geldstrafen verhängen - meine Prozentrechnung bei  90% dieses Berufszweigs siegt die
Geldgier über die Vernunft ( nein bei allen anderen Berufszweigen auch )
Für Angler - es kommt selten vor das sie noch mit der Angel gefangen werden - aber für uns ist doch ein 
zurücksetzen Selbstverständlichkeit !


----------



## thanatos (26. Februar 2022)

was höchst unwahrscheinlich ist das ich jemals nach Frankreich komme - in das Land 
würde ich mir mein Essen mitnehmen .
Die feine französische Küche - Froschschenkel , Schnecken ,Muscheln ,kleine Singvögel und
Glasaale etc .


----------



## fishhawk (26. Februar 2022)

Hallo,


thanatos schrieb:


> wer´s glaubt - ich gehöre nicht dazu


Die 40% sind m.W. die Zielgröße, die laut Aalmangement-Plan  erreicht werden soll, damit Besatzmaßnahmen als erfolgreich gelten.

Das scheint ja selbst in Norddeutschland nicht unbedingt  immer erreicht zu werden.

Für die meisten Gewässer in Süd- und Ostdeutschland dürften solche Quoten wohl eher utopisch sein. Wenn der DAFV da andere Zahlen hat, lasse ich mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.

Es gibt Gewässer wo Aale gut abwachsen, gute Chancen haben das Meer zu erreichen, rechtzeitig dort ankommen und dann auch noch fit genug für die Reise zur Sargassosee sind.  Küstengewässer sollen nach Meinung einiger Wissenschaftler da meist besser geeignet sein, als viele Binnengewässer in Industriestaaten wie Deutschland.

Ob es zum Bestandsschutz beiträgt, Glassaale in der Biscaya abzufischen und sie dann flächendeckend in deutsche Gewässer zu besetzen, ist m.W. auch nicht wissenschaftlich belegbar.

Deutschland ist zumindest auf der Karte mit den verbauten Gewässern tiefrot, während viel andere Länder noch deutlich mehr gelbe Flächen haben. Auch im Hinblick auf die Kriterien der  Wasserrahmenrichtlinie sind deutsche Gewässer in der EU eher auf hinteren Plätzen zu finden.


----------



## seatrout61 (26. Februar 2022)

In SH werden aus Fischereiabgaben-Mitteln finanzierte Glasaale als Bedingung nur in Gewässer mit freiem Zugang zum Meer besetzt....kein freier Zugang > privat finanziert.


----------



## thanatos (27. Februar 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Für die meisten Gewässer in Süd- und Ostdeutschland


da möchte ich dir doch widersprechen - in Süddeutschland kenne ich mich leider nicht aus ,
aber Ostdeutschland hat sehr viele Gewässer die besatzwürdig wären .Die meisten Seen in McPom
haben Verbindung zur Unterelbe , Oder und kleinere Flüsse die Zugang zur Ost oder Nordsee ungehindert gewähren .
Genug Nahrung um ein gutes Wachstum zu garantieren und wenig unüberwindliche Verbauungen .Zur Zeit
ist eine Belastung aus der Industrie auch nicht übermäßig .


----------



## fishhawk (27. Februar 2022)

Hallo,


thanatos schrieb:


> Die meisten Seen in McPom
> haben Verbindung zur Unterelbe , Oder und kleinere Flüsse die Zugang zur Ost oder Nordsee ungehindert gewähren .


MCPom zähle ich geographisch zu Norddeutschland, das  gehört wie NS und SWH zu den Küstenländern.

In Teilen Brandenburgs wird es vermutlich auch noch geeignete Gewässer geben, aber weiter südlich/östlich dürfte das dann für Aale schon deutlich schwieriger werden.



seatrout61 schrieb:


> Gewässer mit freiem Zugang zum Meer besetzt.


Ist halt Ansichtssache, ob man schleusengeregelte Bundeswasserstraßen mit Sperrwerken etc. als "freien Zugang" bezeichnet oder nicht.  Zumindest dürften die Aale es dort aber deutlich leichter haben, als weiter im Binnenland.

Eine Evaluation der Maßnahmen ist m.W. aber keine Bedingung für die Förderung.

Soweit ich weiß, hat man mal an der Schwentine eine mehrjährige Studie durchgeführt, deren Ergebnisse ziemlich ernüchternd waren.



seatrout61 schrieb:


> kein freier Zugang > privat finanziert.


Scheint aber nach wie vor gängige Praxis zu sein auch dort zu besetzen,  trotz Management-Plänen.


----------

